# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Ouay, smart speaker, Ouay, Mont-sur-Rolle, Vaud, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Ouay

----------


## Airicist

Ouay: a smart speaker helps care for the elderly at home

Oct 14, 2019




> Two students from EPFL have developed a smart speaker with voice-activation technology that connects patients directly to their loved ones as well as caregivers and emergency services. The system, designed to save time and provide greater peace of mind, has already been tested by several home-care providers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ouay: A smart speaker connects patients directly to their loved ones"

by Ashwini Sakharkar
October 14, 2019

----------

